# cuyahoga river



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Hit the river today with my buddy.We landed 22 smallies in 2 hrs.12 were 16to 17 inches long and very hefty.It was his first time smallmouth fishing and I'm pretty sure he his hooked.This brings my total of smallmouth for the year somewhere around 85. I think I finally figured out that section of the river.Time to head the other way and try to solve the deeper water. Maybe find some pike bigger than 25 inches. Anyone have any tips on pike fishing? The only ones I have caught have been while trying to get smallies.Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks!!


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice job with the smallies! Where on the river are you fishing? With regard to your pike question, I've caught several pike on the river in many differnt ways. This time of year, I prefer spinnerbaits--big, flashy and relatively slow. Look for cover as pike are ambush pretators who prey on the baitfsh usually from cover. I've also had sucess on buzzbaits, larger (7-10'') plastic worms and rapalas (usually larger Husky Jerks). Also have caught a few on smaller minnows/shiners rigged under a bobber. However, I'm a creature of habit, and once I find something that works for me, I typically stick with it and am hesitant to explore new methods.

I talked to a guy this past weekend who'd been fishing the river his whole life and he suggested, at dusk, to put a Zara Spook on a noodle rod and "troll" (walk) up and down the river bank--said he's had the most success that way this time of the year. I was a bit skeptical, but the guy definately sounded like he knew what he was talking about. I think I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Frenzi (May 19, 2008)

Hey wannabe i must say that the best way to catch the pike this time of year is on a long husky jerk with a gold or orange bottom. medium fast retrive 1 revolution per second with the reel is the best retrieve with 4 jerks back to back every 20 seconds.. Make long casts and make big jerks. that orange belly makes an irresistable flash in the water.. Try it and report back.. Also try big buzz baits with or spinners with willow leaf bladess...


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

I might get out today and try for some pike.Sound like the husky jerk is the way to go.For those who asked and those who didn't I usually fish around the ball fields on cuyahoga street.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The only better would be some nice suckers or bass shiners, although you gotta make sure they don't swallow it.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

The ball fields on Cuyahoga Street are part of the Cascade Valley parks so dont use live minnows. The only place I've caught pike close to there is in the deep hole by the large cliff where the river does a 90 degree bend. Enter the woods at the lower parking lot opposite the ball fields walk along the river about 1/4 mile and you will know it when you get there.

Scott


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

^That hole is so nice but I NEVER catch anything outta there.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Went downstream of the ballfields today. Fishing wasn't very good managed 5 smallies and 1 largemouth.After I was done I went over on the island to take a look made a few casts but no luck. Saw a guy on the other side he said he wasn't having any luck. Try some new stuff today and I think I'll leave it in the truck next time. Still a fun time.I didn't know you can't use live minnows.Does anyone know why?We used them all last summer.


----------



## bassAkwards (Apr 14, 2010)

i been havin alot of luck with the pike on double willow leaf terminators.Usually chartruess with a bright green grub tail shoved up the hook.For smallies i use a perch colored bomber that runs 0-3 feet.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

A couple of questions:

1.) How long do you stay in one spot before you move on?
2.) How shallow of water will they be in?

I fished a stretch of river by waterworks yesterday and didn't get a thing in 1 1/2 hours. Most of the river was very shallow and I could see the bottom. Is it even worth fishing when it is like that. Also, I spend decent time at each spot I fished trying to really fish the water that appeared to be deeper. Should I move faster if I'm not getting anything? Also, for the pike, how long should I fish each log jam before I move on. 

Sorry, not to hijack the tread, but I've just started fishing the river and I'm just trying to start in the right direction!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Went I hunt pike, I fan cast the area, if nothing I fan cast again and reel in slower. If nothing I move on. For me the key to pike success is mobility. Rather than blowing an hour on a spot, I would rather find feeding pike.


----------



## Nprebo (Aug 13, 2010)

gold number 12 husky jerk, find brush or some kinf of covered. use large erratic jerks to draw the attention. good luck!


----------



## 1g3 BAMF (Feb 18, 2010)

Ive been fishing the hoga in the kent area quite a bit latley catchin a few pike and a lot of smallies, problem is im always fishin by myself and it gets quite booring. if any one would like to meet up on the river and go for pike/smallies send me a pm or i might see you out there


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I didn't know you can't use live minnows.Does anyone know why?We used them all last summer.


I think he is referring to the national park further downstream. Cascade Valley is a Summit County Metro Park. I didn't see anything about a prohibition of live bait on their website.



> For more information, call the administrative offices at 330-867-5511, 8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. Monday through Friday.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

what are you usin on the river for smallies? I can walk there from my house and think its about time to hit it!!! thanks


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

where on the river in kent are u catchin smallies?
and what are u usin? ive been out on the river in multiple spots with usin just about everything and cant get a fish. im searchin for bass. have boat motor issues this year so im tryin my skills on shore fishin more and im takin a beating on the river. any help with lures and spots would be great.


----------



## mattyice (Jun 22, 2010)

Me and a friend have been using Pike shiners in the river about 2-3 feet under a bobber. Good luck with Pike and smallies by the ballfields in Kent from the shore


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.kentparksandrec.com/parks/city-wide-parks/fred-fuller-park


----------



## davish (Jun 2, 2009)

All around brecksville dam i get smallie hits.

Bounce swirl tail jig on rocks, the smallies attack, no joke!

If not try crawler under a bobber, cast up and let it drift down, keep little to no slack so you can set the hook.

Also have used small crayfish, give a nice fat weight and 2 to 3 feet of line to let them dilly daddle, and you should get hits, only problem is I've had a crayfish go under a couple rocks and got my weight tangled under them...


----------

